# 2007 Outback 25Rss



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

2007 Outback Keystone 25RSS

Located in Portland, OR --- NEW PRICE OF $13,500 obo ---

Lots of room for the whole family!! Light enough to pull behind a 1/2 ton truck or SUV. Fully loaded, this trailer was 6,500 lbs. I towed it with ease using a Nissan Armada. Hard rear-bed pull-out, slide-out for sofa area, 2 front bunk beds, will sleep up to 8, exterior storage access when bottom bunk flips up (great place for bikes), ducted heat & air conditioning, awning, oven, microwave, stereo with CD player, bathroom, 2 entrance doors, double door refrigerator, and drop-down outside stove. All common modifications have been performed (e.g. max air vents, black water flush system, fixed shower door, etc.) I am also including a CareFree Add-a-Room. The only reason I am selling this trailer is because I have upgraded to a new larger OUTBACK trailer. Price is negotiable within reason!!!

Please call 503-969-2722 (private seller)


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Now asking $13,500 o.b.o.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

h2p said:


> Now asking $13,500 o.b.o.


SOLD!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!! Which model did you get to replace this one?


----------

